# 1000 und 1 Frage zu meinem 1. Miniteich



## Missyble (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,
ich weiß, die Fragen wiederholen sich immer wieder, aber mein Kopf raucht. Die Bestellung der Pflanzen und des Substrats habe ich jetzt auch zum 100sten mal geändert und nun habe ich mich hier angemeldet, denn ich hätte gerne Freude an dem Teichlein und bin nur noch verwirrt....

Ich habe mir zugeschnittene Weinfässer  (1x H 40 D 70 und 1x H 26 D65) gekauft und die stehen nun seit einer Woche im Garten und werden gewässert. Ich habe sie gebürstet und hatte Soda zur Reinigung im Fass. Mittlerweile ist das Wasser klar.

Nun kommt die wichtigste aller Fragen, der Standort. Ich weiß nicht wo ich die Fässer hinstellen soll, den ich habe keinen Halbschatten zu bieten. Also genaugenommen schon, aber das wäre ein Platz unter einem Baum, und da soll das Faß nicht stehen. Nun weiß ich nicht was besser ist, weniger Sonne, aber unter dem Baum, oder volle Sonne (auch Mittagssonne) und kein Baum?

Gelesen habe ich das man die Weinfässer auf Steine stellen soll, damit von unten auch Luft dran kann und es nicht anfängt zu gammeln, ist das richtig?

Dann habe ich mir einige Pflanzen rausgesucht die ich gerne hätte. Nun bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es zuviel, zu wenig oder passend ist für die Kübel, vielleicht wollt ihr da mal drüber schauen. ( Ich habe ja ein Aquarium, und da ist viel Bepflanzung gut für die Wasserqualität, also bin ich vielleicht etwas übers Ziel hinausgeschossen?)

UNTERWASSERPFLANZEN:
3x __ Hornblatt
3x Nadelsimse
3x __ Wasserpest

SCHWIMMPFLANZEN:
__ Froschbiss
3x Wassernuss

FLACHWASSERPFLANZEN:
4x Zwergkalmus
2x __ Zwergrohrkolben

SEEROSEN:
2 Zwergseerosen

Ist das zuviel? Ich möchte durch die Schwimmpflanzen die Sonneneinstrahlung reduzieren und durch die Unterwasserpflanzen den Sauerstoff erhöhen um die Algenproduktion hemmen.

Dann kommt das Substrat. Oh herrje, da lese ich so viel verschiedenes schon allein was die Seerosen betrifft. Von Lehm-Sand gemisch, nur Sand, Aquarienkies, Zeolith über Seerosenerde, Teicherde, Erde unter der Gradnarbe.... Was nimmt man denn nun am besten? 
Ich dachte ich bedecke den Grund mit Aquarienkies und setzte da die Unterwasserpflanzen ein. Die Seerosen hätte ich jetzt auch in Aquarienkies oder Zeolith gesetzt. Ist das eine gute Wahl? Die Flachwasserpflanzen, in welches Substrat müssen die denn?

Das Nährstoffangebot soll grad in der Anfangszeit ausreichend vorhanden sein, trotzdem wird für die Seerosen gerne noch zusätzlicher Dünger empfohlen, was würdet ihr machen?

Ich möchte die Pflanzen in Pflanzenkörbe setzten die ich mir Flies auskleiden würde, was meint ihr dazu? 

Ich hoffe ihr habt Lust mir zu helfen und freue mich schon mal über eure Hilfestellung. 

Liebe Grüße 
Sonja


----------



## mitch (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sonja,

Seerosen eintopfen geht ganz einfach:

Pflanz Körbchen  mit zeitungspapier auslegen + lehm einfüllen + Seerose eintopfen


 
düngekegel nicht vergessen



sand darüber



einweichen



schnur zum leichteren herausangeln dranbinden


 und ab ins Wasser


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (27. Mai 2014)

... Die Schnur ist das wichtigste und sollte stabil sein 
Meine hat nicht gehalten und leider hatte ich keinen Bagger parat wie Annette und Joachim,
Ich hab Die Bilder nicht gefunden...

Ich hab die in Kies gesetzt, ohne Düngerstäbchen. Die sollen ja die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich ziehen und nicht aus wohlgedüngtem Boden. 

Ist bei mir so auch immer gut gewachsen. Ist aber sicher von Teich zu Teich verschieden. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## xela (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sonja,

also ich habe meine Pflanzen alle in feinem Kies ohne Dünger. Mit ein paar größeren Steinen drauf, dass sie nicht wieder aufschwimmen und im Kies bzw. in den mit Kies gefüllten Pflanzkörbe verwurzeln können.
Der Seerose hab ich aber einen Düngekegel gegönnt, aber auch nur weil ich den Dünger dafür beim Kauf geschenkt bekommen hab. 
Sonst hätte sie sich auch die Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen müssen wie die anderen Pflanzen auch.
Meine Pflanzen sind auch ohne Lehm oder sonstigem super gewachsen.

Liebe Grüße
Alex


----------



## Missyble (28. Mai 2014)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten  Das hilft mir schon mal weiter. Ich werde die Pflanzen nun in feinen Kies pflanzen.
Was meint ihr zu dem Standort? Welcher ist besser? Sonnig oder Schatten unter einem Baum?
Die Pflanzen habe ich jetzt bestellt, es wird sich zeigen ob es zuviele sind


----------



## mickeymuc (28. Mai 2014)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall den sonnigen Standort wählen. Alles wird dort schneller wachsne, und wenn Du keine Fische in den Fässern hältst dann macht eine Erwärmung des Wassers in einer Hitzeperiode auch nichts aus. Dei Seerosen werden viel schöner blühen, wirst sehen!
Ich setze meine Seerosen in 2/3 Lehm und 1/3 Sand in normale große Blumentöpfe und dünge mit Düngekegeln - ich denke das lohnt sich schon. Welche Seerosensorten hast Du denn bestellt? Für Fässchen eignen sich ja echt nur die ganz kleinen....
Poste mal Bilder wenn alles fertig ist!
Viel Erfolg & viele Grüße!

Michael


----------



## Missyble (28. Mai 2014)

Hallo, danke für deine Hilfe, das macht es viel einfacher, weil ich dann wirklich einen schönen Platz wählen kann. Unter dem Baum wäre das alles irgendwie untergegangen...
Ich habe eine Pygmaea Chrysantha und eine rote Zwergrose bestellt, die beide für kleine Behältnisse geeignet sind. Den Namen der 2. Rose weiß ich nicht, der wurde nicht angegeben. Nur das es eine __ Zwergseerose ist und für ein solches Behältnis geeignet ist.

Ja, wenn es mir gefällt, zeige ich euch Fotos


----------



## niri (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Sonja, 

wenn du Seerosen in feinen Kies setzen möchtest, dann würde ich das nur unter Voraussetzung machen, dass du diesen feinen AQ-Kies auf den boden deiner Fässer mit einer Schicht von mindestens 10 cm gibst und die Seerosen da frei auspflanzt. Unter den Kies würde ich am besten noch eine Schicht AQ-Nährboden geben. Mit der Zeit sammelt sich da unten auch nahrhafter Mulm, der der Seerose etwas Nährstoffe liefern wird. Wenn du aber deine Seerosen in kleinere Gefäße/Körbe pflanzen möchtest, dann würde ich zu Lehm/Sand raten. Im feinen Kies verhungern dir die Seerosen in deinen kleinen Teichen (sie sind Starkzehrer), und der Dünger, denn du womöglich in den Kies steckst, löst sich sehr schnell in das freie Wasser auf und steht der Seerose  nun in sehr geringer Konzentrazion zur Verfügung, was nicht ausreichen wird, damit sich die Pflanze gut entwickelt und blüht.
Die meisten Menschen, die von gutem Wachstum der Pflanzen in reinem Kies berichten, habe keine Miniteiche, und meistens auch Fischbesatz. So kommen auch Nährstoffe ins Wasser. Aus eigener Erfahrung mit Minis kann ich sagen, dass Pflanzen in Miniteichen in reinem Kies ohne Düngung hungern und nicht gedeihen.

LG
Ina


----------



## Missyble (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ina, 
ich danke dir sehr für deinen Beitrag. Dieser hilft mir sehr weiter! Dann werde ich das so machen wie du schreibst. Ich werde Lehm/Sand verwenden. Mal schaun wo ich das her bekomme


----------



## Missyble (6. Juni 2014)

So, hier die 1. Fotos meines Miniteichs. Er steht jetzt seit einer Woche, die Pflanzen kamen nach und nach rein. In die Weinkisten kommen noch Blumen. Ich hoffe er gefällt euch ein bißchen


----------



## Brittami (7. Juni 2014)

Hallo,
die sind aber schön, deine Miniteiche! Bist Du sicher, dass das ne __ Zwergseerose ist, die Blätter, besonders im ersten Foto, sehen so gross aus!
Und ist das da etwa das Nilpferd, das ich gerade gestern im Netz entdeckt habe und so witzig fand? 
Auf den Fotos scheint's als hättest Du die Fässer zur Hälfte mit Kies gefüllt. Ich (als blutiger Anfänger) würde denken, die Seerosen (__ Froschbiss?) - diesmal im zweiten Bild - hätten ruhig etwas tiefer gedurft....
Viel Spass mit Deinen Teichen!

LG
Brittami


----------

